# white currant



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "white currant" in Romanian?

Here is a link on the page on wikipedia.

suggestion: alb stafidă

Thank you.


----------



## OldAvatar

I think that those are _coacăze albe_.


----------



## jancho

OldAvatar said:


> I think that those are _coacăze albe_.




Well, currant=stafidă, co could it be rather:

alb stafidă
stafidă albe

?


----------



## fluturas rosu

Hello
Currant is indeed “stafidă“, but it can also be “coacăză”. And from the picture I think is coacăză (stafida is like a dried raisin). 
So it is “coacăză albă” (singular) or “coacăze albe” (plural); we usually use it in the plural.


----------



## khristin

Currants is for sure the equivalent of "stafide". When I go shopping I always pick from the counters the white ones since they are my favourites, there are also the dark or brown ones. So, the translation would be in my oppinion "stafide albe". Remember that word order in Romanian is noun and then adjective. It doesn't follow the same pattern as in English. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## OldAvatar

Come on, guys! <<...>> Those berries in the picture ARE NOT _stafide_! Even if in English there is the same word for both things, in Romanian there IS NOT!
_Stafidele _are just dry grapes and not those kind of berries.
From DEX:
*STAFÍDĂ*, _stafide_, s.f. Boabă uscată și fără semințe a anumitor SPECII DE STRUGURI

Those aren't grapes!


----------



## khristin

Old Avatar, those were my two cents )). <<...>> I looked at the picture provided and this is how currants look like before being picked up. So, after currants are picked up they will be dried and sold in the stores under the name of "stafide". So, therefore they are not any berries, just white currants. ))


----------



## OldAvatar

jancho showed us a picture with fresh fruits which do not appear to be a sort of grapes. Also, he is not asking for the English term, he is asking how they're named in Romanian. And that's _coacăze albe_, as fluturas_rosu mentioned too. More than that, they are fresh and not dried, so, according to DEX <<...>> they are _coacăze.
_See below the picture of _coacăze negr_e and the one of _stafide_:
http://www.gsgoehl.de/img/obstwiese/johannisbeere_schwarz.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/image/stafide/isabelaisabela23/panini5.jpg
There is also, an adjective in Romanian: _stafidit_, which is used for a skinny, unhealthy looking person, for example. The words _stafidă_, _stafidit _are always linked with something dried out and never to anything fresh.
You can't say, in Romanian, for example: _Culeg stafidele din pom_. It sounds ridiculous and it doesn't make any sense. _Stafidele _don't grow on trees, they are processed...

<<...>>


----------



## fluturas rosu

I agree with OldAvatar. If Jancho needs the word in Romanian for the fruits in the picture then that is "  coacăze albe". 
Maybe a context will help us figure this out.


----------



## robbie_SWE

fluturas rosu said:


> I agree with OldAvatar. If Jancho needs the word in Romanian for the fruits in the picture then that is " coacăze albe".
> Maybe a context will help us figure this out.


 
I have to agree with OldAvatar and Fluturas Rosu in this case. 

The term we're looking for is *coacăze albe*. 

_Stafide_ is translated as "raisins"; never anythig else. 

 robbie


----------



## khristin

I'm glad we agreed to disagree ... since when I go to stores here and I want to buy 'stafide' I never find them under the name of 'raisins' but 'currants' which can be btw white, red or brown. Personally, I don't even remember to have ever bought 'coacaze' in Romania, although I've heard of them. 

Just my two cents...

Now jancho, after this debate you have so many alternatives


----------

